# Double T saddle??



## Kalee1922 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have been looking at a double t barrel saddle read a lot of reviews saying stay away as a show saddle or barrel saddle but I will be using for pleasure maybe 3 times a week. I want to make sure it's gonna last me with little use and being taken care of and kept indoors. Buying new from friend who owns tack shop. He says it's a pretty good saddle. What should I do???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've heard that double t saddles are really hit or miss. Some will be just fine, and some will have crooked trees that will hurt your horse. I would personally stay away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Kalee1922 said:


> I have been looking at a double t barrel saddle read a lot of reviews saying stay away as a show saddle or barrel saddle but I will be using for pleasure maybe 3 times a week. I want to make sure it's gonna last me with little use and being taken care of and kept indoors. Buying new from friend who owns tack shop. He says it's a pretty good saddle. What should I do???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He sells that brand of course he would recommend it :lol:

I have seen 3 of the same exact model that all fit differently on the same Horse. :-(

I have seen screws and nails that have pulled out of the tree.

If your Budget allows only for the price of a New Double T, then use that amount to purchase a good used Saddle of quality :wink:

.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My BO's husband has a Double T. He offered to loan it to me until I could get a western saddle of my own (I want to show and only have an Australian stock saddle). I took one look at it and politely declined. 

I was talking to my BO the other day and she said that she bought a Double T barrel saddle at the same time her husband bought his. She said that she rode in it twice and then gave it to someone she sold a horse to because she couldn't stand the thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

I unfortunately bought one from a local tack shop without doing my research first. It was a show saddle and it caused one of my horses who has never been girthy became girthy, though it seemed like the saddle itself looked like a good fit... apparently not and I only rode in it like 5 times maybe over the course of a few weeks. Also the quality was not good, the screws on the underside where my leg sat were sharp, so the first ride ever the screws scrapped the fenders really bad that i had to file them down- kind of a pain but if wasnt done it would wear through the cheap leather. Lesson learned on my part. Money is better spent on an older saddle of a well known brand like circle y, billy cook, crates, etc. 

Traded my double t for a much better fitting older American saddlery saddle- with real silver and not the cheap flimsy stuff.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would ride bareback for months before I ever bought a double t


----------

